# Resentful of Healthy People



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey Guys,

One thing I pride myself on is being an ambitious person. And despite my DP I have still accomplished a lot this year. But it has been such a crazy battle. I find myself so resentful of healthy people who are coasting through life, taking for granted what they have... especially when I feel I have to fight for every little grain of existence. I have a deep resentment for people who have their wellbeing and aren't elated. I guess it's hard to understand that suddenly your life can become pure suffering.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

one thing im starting to learn is that almost everybody have something wrong with them in one way or another that makes life shit for them, while it may not be something like dp/dr it still makes life hell for them. just like us everyone else is great at putting on an act where they seem completely fine. i honestly know about 1 person who is generally happy in life and has nothing wrong, everyone else has problems, either small or big like us. and remember even tho we have dp/dr shit could be aloooot worse, i think everyone no matter what takes for granted what they really have.


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Auldie said:


> one thing im starting to learn is that almost everybody have something wrong with them in one way or another that makes life shit for them, while it may not be something like dp/dr it still makes life hell for them. just like us everyone else is great at putting on an act where they seem completely fine. i honestly know about 1 person who is generally happy in life and has nothing wrong, everyone else has problems, either small or big like us. and remember even tho we have dp/dr shit could be aloooot worse, i think everyone no matter what takes for granted what they really have.


What are you talking about?!? I disagree entirely. There are a lot of people that aren't going through something even remotely this bad.

In my tight circles, I barely know anyone who is as fucked up as I am.

The people who are, are dealing with major problems. Sickness, death of family members, severe mental illness. And i feel for them. But DP falls into that realm, not the realm of everyday unhappiness.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

PhoenixDown said:


> What are you talking about?!? I disagree entirely. There are a lot of people that aren't going through something even remotely this bad.
> 
> In my tight circles, I barely know anyone who is as fucked up as I am.
> 
> The people who are, are dealing with major problems. Sickness, death of family members, severe mental illness. And i feel for them. But DP falls into that realm, not the realm of everyday unhappiness.


you missed the point, even tho they dont have dp, the shit that makes them feel unhappy is equivalent to how dp makes us feel.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

I agree with Auldie,

Suffering is a relative and subjective experience.


----------



## Joshu (Nov 10, 2011)

Phoenix






It's another reasonable feeling - feel it but don't let it get in your way.

J


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

Auldie said:


> you missed the point, even tho they dont have dp, the shit that makes them feel unhappy is equivalent to how dp makes us feel.


No I didn't miss the point. I don't think it is equivalent at all.


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

PhoenixDown said:


> No I didn't miss the point. I don't think it is equivalent at all.


I agree, Iv'e suffered through a lot of bad shit in my life that made it feel like my life was shit. I didn't know how good I had it until DP hit. Even when terrible shit happened it wasnt as bad as this. People might think they have it tough. Lets give them a dose of DP and then see what they think


----------



## Quifouett (Sep 13, 2011)

Before DP my life was PERFECT even with all the daily shit. I was loving life so much with all it's goods and bads. I can understand that there are others stuff like cancer that must be hell too but that ain't the majority having something like that.

And if the shit that makes them feel unhappy is equivalent to how dp makes us feel, how come they seem to cope with life just like I was before all this?

Bullshit


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

Quifouett said:


> Before DP my life was PERFECT even with all the daily shit. I was loving life so much with all it's goods and bads. I can understand that there are others stuff like cancer that must be hell too but that ain't the majority having something like that.
> 
> And if the shit that makes them feel unhappy is equivalent to how dp makes us feel, how come they seem to cope with life just like I was before all this?
> 
> Bullshit


Agreed.
I can honestly say that I would rather lose an arm than go through this shit again. If God came down and said "If I can have your arm, I'll let you see life like you used too." I'd cut the fucking thing off myself and hand it to him. Anything physical would be better than this. At least I would feel the emotion, even if it was terminal illness, at least I would feel emotion toward my friends and family. I'm just a dead man walking now anyways, what's the difference?


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

People who compare this to other normal problems haven't had real dp!
When you have dp, you still have to live through all the other stuff, deaths of people you love, illness, losing your job.
What I really hate about this is that it takes away your choice, you can't go out and make things better, you're handicapped.
And no-one understands what your problem is. You have to struggle through it alone, seeing your life fall apart, and there is nowhere to get any real help.

If you look in the brain, dp is like a stroke, but if you get dp, you sit in the E.R for 5 hours and get a vitamin pill and a pat on the back when you go (a pat that turns out to be a drug addict trying to steal your vitamin pill).
Well that's how it was for me anyway! Oslo you suck!

So, yeah.


----------

